

Java's type system can't protect you from me - ekiru
http://blog.jrock.us/articles/Javas%20type%20system%20cant%20protect%20you%20from%20me.pod

======
camccann
The link seems to be broken; it's missing the apostrophes.

Try:
[http://blog.jrock.us/articles/Java%27s%20type%20system%20can...](http://blog.jrock.us/articles/Java%27s%20type%20system%20can%27t%20protect%20you%20from%20me.pod)

------
brazzy
Um... you keep using that expression "type safety"... I do not think it means
what you think it means.

Breaking an unstated contract in an overriden method has absolutely nothing to
do with tye safety.

